# windows 8.1 Publishing Errors



## bcarfizzi (Nov 13, 2013)

Since I upgraded from 8 to 8.1, I am unable to publish my websites either via FTP Client, or the Software itself, it seems to be getting a time out

One error I am receiving from the FTP Client is
[9516] Internet Exception Error 12003250 OK. Current directory is / 200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary 

One I am receiving from the software is
*** START OF PUBLISH ***
Scanning publish folder...
Found 2 file(s).
Initializing FTP connection...
Checking host...
Host was successfully parsed.
Connecting to www.past-masters.com...
Using PORT mode.
Succesfully connected.
Current directory is '/'
Setting remote folder to /...
Uploading 'Contact.php'...
Internet Exception Error 12002
Details:
The operation timed out 
Closing FTP connection...
Removing temporary files...
Publish failed!
*** END OF PUBLISH ***

Can anyone shine some light on this as it cant be a software issue since it happens from A SEPARATE Ftp Client as well. And it worked up until the upgrade last night...

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Just like for any other Windows, Windows 8.1 is a service pack and requires many programs to be reinstalled or updated.


----------



## bcarfizzi (Nov 13, 2013)

Both the Ftp Client and the software was both reinstalled...
:0


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does the connection fail only with your PC?


----------



## bcarfizzi (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes.. I have no other laptops or desktops to try.. 

I'm uninstalling now.. and reinstalling the apps to try again



Still the exact same problems....


----------

